# Finished detailing off today



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

After doing all interior (clay, polish, seal etc.) interior cleaned and hide food on. Today I had all the wheels off. Cleaned the insides. Cleaned inside all arches. Waxoyled anything metal. Getting through my list of 'to do's'.  Then painted callipers. It's nearly there now. So how do I upload pics??? Cheers guys.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Upload them to photo bucket


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Thought so. Done that before. My laptop charger has broke tho. Can I do it from iPhone?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah there is a dead easy to use photo bucket app. Copy paste the direct URL


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I just use Tapatalk, so much easier than having to upload to somewhere first!

L


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't get photobucket to work from phone. Will get them up as soon as I get lead for laptop. Cheers loz


----------

